# LFC KEY AND COMMAND APPOINTMENTS FOR 2005



## Gunner (10 Dec 2004)

I must be getting old.  I remember CWO Barth, future RSM 1 RCHA, as a Sgt.

> CANFORGEN 152/04 CLS 038/04 081313Z DEC 04
> LFC KEY AND COMMAND APPOINTMENTS FOR 2005
> UNCLASSIFIED
> 1. I AM PLEASED TO ANNOUNCE THE FOLLOWING KEY APPOINTMENTS FOR LAND
> FORCE COMMAND (READ IN THREE COLUMNS:UNIT, POSITION, NAME). 
> 2. CWO APPOINTMENTS 
> A. LFDTS KINGSTON, LFDTS CWO, CWO FORD 
> B. LFCA TORONTO, LFCA CWO, CWO MCGREGOR 
> C. 1 CMBG EDMONTON, BDE CWO, CWO MCDONALD 
> D. CFB KINGSTON, BASE RSM, CWO HARVEY 
> E. 12 RBC VALCARTIER, RSM, ADJUC POIRIER 
> F. 1 RCHA SHILO, RSM, MWO BARTH (ON PROMOTION) 
> G. 5 RALC VALCARTIER, RSM, ADJUC BOIVIN 
> H. 4 AD REGT MONCTON, RSM, MWO COULOMBE (ON PROMOTION) 
> I. ARTY SCHOOL, RSM, ADJUC WYNN 
> J. 3 R22ER VALCARTIER, RSM, ADJUC MARCHAND 
> K. 1 CER EDMONTON, RSM, CWO LACHARITE 
> L. LFAA TC GAGETOWN, RSM, CWO NOSEWORTHY 
> M. 2 HQ AND SIGS PETAWAWA, RSM, MWO SYMES (ON
> PROMOTION) 
> N. QGET 5 GBMC VALCARTIER, RSM, ADJUC BEAUDOIN 
> O. SVC TRANS 5 GSS MONTREAL, RSM, ADJUC CHIASSON 
> P. 1 SVC BN EDMONTON, RSM, CWO EARLES 
> Q. 1 GS BN EDMONTON, RSM, CWO DALY 
> 3. CO APPOINTMENT 
> A. 12 RBC VALCARTIER, CO, LCOL LANTHIER 
> B. 1 RCHA SHILO, CO, LCOL WILLIAMS 
> C. 5 RALC VALCARTIER, CO, LCOL DAME 
> D. 1 AD REGT PETAWAWA, BC, MAJ CHUBBS 
> E. 18 AD REGT LETHBRIDGE, BC, MAJ MURPHY 
> F. 58E BAA VALCARTIER, BC, MAJ LEIGH 
> G. 1 RCR PETAWAWA, CO, MAJ LAVOIE (ON PROMOTION) 
> H. 2 RCR GAGETOWN, CO, LCOL WALKER 
> I. 1 R22ER VALCARTIER, CO, LCOL LAFAUT 
> J. 1 CER EDMONTON, CO, LCOL WOODWORTH 
> K. LFWA TC WAINWRIGHT, CO, LCOL MINOR 
> L. 1 SVC BN EDMONTON, CO, LCOL CONRAD 
> M. 1 GS BN EDMONTON, CO, LCOL BELL 
> N. 5 BON SVC VALCARTIER, CO, LCOL ELDAOUD 
> O. CS TRANS QG SQFT MONTREAL, LCOL BERGERON 
> P. QGET 5 GBMC VALCARTIER, CO, MAJ DENIS 
> Q. 3 ASG SIGS SQN GAGETOWN, CO, MAJ MOORE 
> R. 731 COMM SQN SHILO, CO, MAJ WOOD 
> S. 2 EW SQN KINGSTON, CO, MAJ WILSON 
> T. CFB SUFFIELD, CO, LCOL DREW 
> U. 2 MP PL PETAWAWA, CO, CAPT LOSIER


----------

